# Lady gigi, where r u?



## hibiscusmile (Jun 17, 2013)

Hey girl, come on back in, miss you!


----------



## Mime454 (Jun 17, 2013)

I love the size of this forum. Makes everything so personal, and yet there's enough of us to answer questions and respond quickly.


----------



## aychen222 (Jun 17, 2013)

Mime I literally just messaged you haha


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jun 17, 2013)

Some members treated her kind of harshly, so she may not be back. It's to bad that some people try to ruin it for others with out thinking first, I remember when this place was fun and friendly. Those are days gone bye, I now know and understand why so many of my old friends have left or show less often, and I speak for more than myself on that!


----------



## Sticky (Jun 18, 2013)

I would like her to come back too. She's a good person and thats what really matters.


----------



## agent A (Jun 18, 2013)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Some members treated her kind of harshly, so she may not be back. It's to bad that some people try to ruin it for others with out thinking first, I remember when this place was fun and friendly. Those are days gone bye, I now know and understand why so many of my old friends have left or show less often, and I speak for more than myself on that!


it's so unfortunate isnt it?

people need to learn how to keep their comments to themselves, especially the ones that can hurt other people

we must bring the friendly back

i bring the friendly back

yeah

you stupid haters dont know how to act

yeah

the kindness makes up for the things you lack

yeah

so step aside and let us bring it fast

yeah

take 'em to the chorus

friendly baaaabe

see the happy baby i'm its slaaaave

we'll whip the haters if they misbehaaaave

they need to realize we were born this waaaay

get your friendly on

go ahead be gone with it

get your friendly on

go ahead be gone with it

get your friendly on

go ahead be gone with it

get your friendly on


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 18, 2013)

see, wheres gigi!


----------



## jrh3 (Jun 18, 2013)

she might have sold all her mantids?


----------



## fleurdejoo (Jun 18, 2013)

I didn't realize anyone was mean to her.


----------



## ScienceGirl (Jun 19, 2013)

Maybe she is working now? Or enjoying the summer sun?


----------



## glock34girl (Jun 19, 2013)

agent A said:


> it's so unfortunate isnt it?
> 
> people need to learn how to keep their comments to themselves, especially the ones that can hurt other people
> 
> ...


Just making sure I understand this.... You are bringing friendly back by calling people stupid and stating you will whip them? Odd.


----------



## Tony C (Jun 19, 2013)

ScienceGirl said:


> Maybe she is working now?


LOL


----------



## agent A (Jun 19, 2013)

glock34girl said:


> Just making sure I understand this.... You are bringing friendly back by calling people stupid and stating you will whip them? Odd.


only those who refuse to be friendly...


----------



## glock34girl (Jun 19, 2013)

agent A said:


> only those who refuse to be friendly...


Seems counter productive... One could almost say its bullying to threaten people. many people here expressed their dislike for how members spoke to ladigigi yet no one ever threatened her. Odd that you would take that stance and become a bully yourself. Interesting indeed. But I suppose this disagreement will ultimately lead to me getting warm points and being labeled the bad guy so Imma bounce but your statements are definetly ironic.


----------



## agent A (Jun 19, 2013)

glock34girl said:


> Seems counter productive... One could almost say its bullying to threaten people. many people here expressed their dislike for how members spoke to ladigigi yet no one ever threatened her. Odd that you would take that stance and become a bully yourself. Interesting indeed. But I suppose this disagreement will ultimately lead to me getting warm points and being labeled the bad guy so Imma bounce but your statements are definetly ironic.


  ur overthinking things

I was just trying to remix a song and now people think i'm going to hurt someone

i'm not actually threatening anyone

and good idea, I should stop talking too


----------



## jrh3 (Jun 19, 2013)

glock34girl said:


> Seems counter productive... One could almost say its bullying to threaten people. many people here expressed their dislike for how members spoke to ladigigi yet no one ever threatened her. Odd that you would take that stance and become a bully yourself. Interesting indeed. But I suppose this disagreement will ultimately lead to me getting warm points and being labeled the bad guy so Imma bounce but your statements are definetly ironic.


i got ur back glock34girl, lol.


----------



## Orin (Jun 19, 2013)

glock34girl said:


> ...ultimately lead to me getting warm points ...


I would love to give you all warm points. That would be sweet, kinda like the care bear stare.


----------



## glock34girl (Jun 19, 2013)

Orin said:


> I would love to give you all warm points. That would be sweet, kinda like the care bear stare.


Haha! Got to love fat thumbs and little screens!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 19, 2013)

Just wanted her to know that she is needed as is all here, so come on over lady and if theres a problem, granny will get em! :gun_bandana: :clown: :stuart:


----------



## glock34girl (Jun 19, 2013)

hibiscusmile said:


> Just wanted her to know that she is needed as is all here, so come on over lady and if theres a problem, granny will get em! :gun_bandana: :clown: :stuart:


Amazing. Absolutely dumbfounding.


----------



## ScienceGirl (Jun 20, 2013)

Or maybe she released all of her mantids, or got bored of them, or both. Maybe her internet/wi fi is down/removed. Maybe she's moved on to another critter. Or realized that mantids are needed in the wild. Or maybe . . . she has decided that those who can define and lecture on the meaning and use of "hemolymph" and other such insect-related terms are more into the hobby than she would like to be.

Or, perhaps, she's just busy . . .

feeding and caging oodles of nymphs!


----------



## fleurdejoo (Jun 20, 2013)

Members





















220 posts

Gender:Male
Location:South Carolina
Posted Yesterday, 04:49 PM

ScienceGirl, on 19 Jun 2013 - 5:23 PM, said:





ScienceGirl said:


> Maybe she is working now?


LOL

Tony C., why is this funny?

Posted Yesterday, 07:08 PM

hibiscusmile, on 19 Jun 2013 - 7:54 PM, said:





hibiscusmile said:


> Just wanted her to know that she is needed as is all here, so come on over lady and if theres a problem, granny will get em! :gun_bandana: :clown: :stuart:


Amazing. Absolutely dumbfounding.

And Glockgirl why is this amazing and dumbfounding?


----------



## jrh3 (Jun 20, 2013)

why does it matter fleur


----------



## fleurdejoo (Jun 20, 2013)

I have no clue, that's why I'm askin'.


----------



## ScienceGirl (Jun 21, 2013)

. . .


----------

